# dog problem possibly related to food



## Eroc33 (Jan 3, 2010)

I have a weimaraner that is about 100lbs (20lbs more than he needs to weigh) that i had been feeding pmi exclusive large breed adult dog food. and he did not seem to really like it and did not have the energy i thought he should have last hunting season but he did seem pretty content on it. so i changed foods wanting to try something diffrent that would give him more energy when hunting. so i tried some diamond performance and he seemed to be getting red on his stomach so i had been reading about dog food and that some dogs were allergic to corn in food and wondered if i should try a corn free food. so i tried some diamond naturals lamb and the red spots went away. i fed it to him for a month or so but the hole time he has been acting like he is hungry all the time and started breaking out of his pen and when left in there barks and whines all the time and did not before. so i wondered if it was not filling him up so i got some black gold performance to see if he would feel more satisfied but nothing has changed and his red spots are back so i think he may be allergic to corn but what im wondering if the food is affecting his behavior or did he just decide one day he didnt want to stay in his pen any more.


----------



## K9SAR (Jan 3, 2010)

I would avoid all Diamond products.  GABlackGold could recommend a new food to try.  Redness on a dog's stomach could be a corn or chicken allergy.  I had a dog that had a chicken allergy...switched him to lamb and rice, and he was fine.  BUT...he was also a non-working small breed housedog.  

I avoid any dog food with corn, corn meal, or barley in it.

Right now we feed our dogs RAW.


----------



## lab (Jan 3, 2010)

http://www.chickensoupforthepetloverssoul.com/


----------



## K9SAR (Jan 3, 2010)

lab said:


> http://www.chickensoupforthepetloverssoul.com/



Chicken Soup is made by the Diamond Company as is Taste of the Wild and a couple of others.


----------



## Ga. Black Gold (Jan 3, 2010)

Chicken Soup was sold, not made by Diamond anymore.  That's why they came out with Taste of the Wild.  Look for Black Gold's Ultimate Adult, it has no corn.
Diamond has just had another recall, same problem as before, but this is with their cat food.


----------



## K9SAR (Jan 3, 2010)

Chicken Soup for the Pet Lover's Soul
© 2010 Diamond Pet Foods, Inc.

"Diamond Pet Foods owns its own manufacturing facilities. The Chicken Soup for the Pet Lover's Soul foods are made in all three of these plants, all of which are located in the United States." <- recently updated on the Chicken Soup for the Pet Lover's Soul website (2010.)

They also make...

Taste of the Wild
Chicken Soup for the Pet Lover's Soul
Professional
Country Value
Premium Edge
Bright Bites
Canidae Pet Food
Costco's Kirkland
Solid Gold Health Products
Dick Van Patten's Natural Balance

(All of this information is up to date and copyright information renewed 2010.)


----------



## ninetyatews6 (Jan 3, 2010)

BlackGold all day long


----------



## big wheel (Jan 4, 2010)

i feed green bag diamopnd and run beagles 2 or three times a week and they do great on it!!! jmo


----------



## lab (Jan 4, 2010)

K9SAR said:


> Chicken Soup for the Pet Lover's Soul
> © 2010 Diamond Pet Foods, Inc.
> 
> "Diamond Pet Foods owns its own manufacturing facilities. The Chicken Soup for the Pet Lover's Soul foods are made in all three of these plants, all of which are located in the United States." <- recently updated on the Chicken Soup for the Pet Lover's Soul website (2010.)
> ...




What's your point?
Several of the foods that you listed are very, very good.


----------



## GAcarver (Jan 5, 2010)

Take him to the vet ASAPm we just lost our Shnuazer with some of the same symptoms, red spots on his belly, could not get enought to eat and still lost weight, found out he was a diabetic and had Pancreatitis, also signs of cushions disease .


----------



## Eroc33 (Jan 5, 2010)

GAcarver said:


> Take him to the vet ASAPm we just lost our Shnuazer with some of the same symptoms, red spots on his belly, could not get enought to eat and still lost weight, found out he was a diabetic and had Pancreatitis, also signs of cushions disease .



he is to heavy and needs to loose weight, and the not getting enough to eat part started about the time i changed his food so that is why i was thinking it was food related. but ill take him to the vet as soon as i can


----------



## K9SAR (Jan 5, 2010)

lab said:


> What's your point?
> Several of the foods that you listed are very, very good.



As I previously stated in my post..."I would avoid all Diamond products."  That was my point.  Most of the foods listed (and manufactured by Diamond) have been linked to several health issues with dogs including digestive issues.


----------



## deerslayer357 (Jan 6, 2010)

K9SAR said:


> As I previously stated in my post..."I would avoid all Diamond products."  That was my point.  Most of the foods listed (and manufactured by Diamond) have been linked to several health issues with dogs including digestive issues.



X2

I wouldn't recommend ANYONE feeding Diamond products.  Diamond Foods has had several recalls and problems due to high levels of aflatoxins in their foods, and I wouldn't trust them with my dogs' health.

Stick to the more well known feeds, Purina is good, Pedigree is okay, Science Diet/ Iams/ Eukanuba are all great foods.

Digestibility of the food is just as important as the protien content is.  A food with higher digestibility is usually more expensive, but is better quality and the dog will require less of the feed to meet it's requirements, which in the long run will come out even.

The digestibility of feeds are not listed on the bags, but if you call the 1-800 number on the bag you can talk to a representative and get the information from them.  The rule of thumb is that >82 % digestibility for a 'popular' brand of dog food is good (ex Purina Dog Chow) or >88% digestibility for 'premium' brands of dog food (SD, Iams, Eukanuba, higher end Purinas, etc).


----------



## cub1962 (Jan 6, 2010)

*Feed!*

Green bag purina is hard to beat for the money and digestability. My hounds don't do well with the highest digestability. Some things animals and humans are supposed to do. We owners are lazy and don't want to clean pens! LOL! I would NEVER hesitate to recommend Purina Products!


----------



## deerslayer357 (Jan 6, 2010)

cub1962 said:


> Green bag purina is hard to beat for the money and digestability.............I would NEVER hesitate to recommend Purina Products!




 I agree 100%.  Purina is a good food, although I am not a very big fan of Beneful.
The reason that I like Science Diet is because while most companies guarentee that the guarenteed analysis will not change, Science Diet is the only company that I know of that guarentees the ingredients stay the same.


----------



## MULE (Jan 6, 2010)

K9SAR said:


> As I previously stated in my post..."I would avoid all Diamond products."  That was my point.  Most of the foods listed (and manufactured by Diamond) have been linked to several health issues with dogs including digestive issues.


I agree with this 100%. The first and third dog in my Avatar died while I was feeding Diamond. I spent several thousand dollars trying to figure out what was wrong. Several months later Diamond came out with their recall.


----------



## waterdogs (Jan 7, 2010)

you can go to www.petfoodlist.com and see who makes what from who.


----------



## Stryker (Jan 7, 2010)

I have a GSP thats 12 years old, I had to get her off a Southern States Complete dog food product. She was eating alot more than normal and was losing weight, so I changed her to Purina One and can see the weight coming back on in less than a week. Purina One is alot more expensive but seems to be worth it!


----------



## PREACHER MAN (Jan 8, 2010)

*Dog food questions ?*



K9SAR said:


> I would avoid all Diamond products.  GABlackGold could recommend a new food to try.  Redness on a dog's stomach could be a corn or chicken allergy.  I had a dog that had a chicken allergy...switched him to lamb and rice, and he was fine.  BUT...he was also a non-working small breed housedog.
> 
> I avoid any dog food with corn, corn meal, or barley in it.
> 
> Right now we feed our dogs RAW.



First of all, what's wrong with Diamond dog food ? Secondly, could you give some ideas on feeding raw ?
thanks.


----------



## deerslayer357 (Jan 8, 2010)

Diamond dog food was one of the companies that was involved in the recall of food that was causing alot of dogs to get sick and die from liver and kidney problems.
What makes them worse than all of the other companies involved in the recall is that they have had a couple of smaller recalls since then for the exact same problem.

Their quality control is non-existent.


----------



## PREACHER MAN (Jan 8, 2010)

When people talk about feeding "raw" What exactly are they feeding their dogs ?


----------



## deerslayer357 (Jan 8, 2010)

I don't know alot about it, but from what I have seen on this forum I believe they are referring to a diet consisting mostly of raw meat.
don't hold me to it though.


----------



## K9SAR (Jan 8, 2010)

PREACHER MAN said:


> First of all, what's wrong with Diamond dog food ? Secondly, could you give some ideas on feeding raw ?
> thanks.



I would think a quick review of this thread can give you some ideas on Diamond foods.  Also, I am sure if you perform an internet search regarding problems with Diamond foods, you'll come up with thousands of websites discussing recalls, pets dying, inconsistency in quality, etc. 

www.rawdogranch.com can give you information on "feeding RAW." There are basically two methods of feeding RAW:

1. Feeding pre-packaged RAW meals as someone on this forum does. 

2. Preparing your own RAW meals and feeding them to your dog.  

Basically, it is feeding raw meat to your dogs (RMB - Raw Meaty Bones, MM - Muscle Meat, and OM - Organ Meat.) I have been feeding raw for a couple of weeks now, and I can already see the difference.  

My dogs' bowel movements are regular and only twice a day...much smaller....instead of elephant-sized patties and 4+ times a day, their coats are softer and shinier, their teeth are whiter, and they are gaining or maintaining healthy weight.  It's also cheaper for us to feed RAW than feeding a quality kibble, and we always know what our dog is eating.  We don't have to worry about recalls or problems with inconsistency in kibble, etc.  It costs us $20 a month to feed our dogs now instead of $50+.

However, it's not just throwing your dogs raw meat.  There is sort of some guidelines in feeding including how many RMBs, MMs, OMs and how to feed them (quantities, introduction, etc.)


----------



## GTM142 (Jan 9, 2010)

Get a review of the food you are feeding.   www.dogfoodanalysis.com


----------

